# Double Olive Bread



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2019)

Decided to make some bread to go with some bean and anduille soup that I was making. Wife found this recipe for olive bread. Looked in the fridge and we had some black olives and green olives stuffed with pimento. So we were set. I do think that calamata olives would be best, but these worked out fine. I used the brine from the green olives. It really gave the bread a great olive flavor. Next time I will probably do a second rise in the fridge for a total of two nights prior to cooking. All in all this bread was a success and we will definitely be making it again.

Here's the recipe

*Ingredients*

    3 cups all-purpose flour

    1 teaspoon instant yeast

    1 teaspoon salt

    1/2 cup chopped olives

    1/4 cup olive brine from a jar of olives

    1 1/4 cups warm water

*Directions*

1. In a large bowl stir together flour, yeast, salt and chopped olives.

2. Combine olive juice with warm water and slowly stir into dry ingredients until a shaggy dough is formed. If dough seems too dry, add a little more water, one tablespoon at a time, until dough is barely wet throughout.

3. Cover bowl with plastic wrap and place in warm place, and let it rise for at least 12 hours but preferably 18 hours. (Next time I plan on punching this down and then doing another rise in the fridge).

4. Place a large piece of parchment paper on counter. Generously flour the parchment paper. Use rubber spatula to turn dough on surface – it will be loose and sticky – this is what you want.

5. Flour hands and gently lift the edges of the dough in toward the center, folding the dough over onto itself to create a round shape. Cover with kitchen towel again and let rise for another 1½ to 2 hours. (I put mine into a proofing basket)

6. Preheat oven to 450 degrees Fahrenheit. Place large Dutch oven in oven while it preheats (about 30 minutes).

7. Remove hot pan from oven. Lift the parchment paper/dough into the hot pot. Cover with lid and put back in oven. Bake for 30 minutes.

8. Uncover and bake for an additional 15 minutes, until outside is golden brown and crispy.

9. Let cool to room temperature before serving.








After initial rise







Ready for the proofing basket







Fresh out of the oven













Tasty!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 25, 2019)

Oh boy....i can smell it over wifi...


----------



## JBPilot (Oct 25, 2019)

Love olives and homemade bread!  I’m definitely giving this a try!  I’ve got everything but the yeast.  I need to just pick up a package I guess.


----------



## pushok2018 (Oct 25, 2019)

Ummmm... Olive bread.. Looks wonderful! Bookmarking  your recipe because... I LIKE it!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2019)

JBPilot said:


> Love olives and homemade bread!  I’m definitely giving this a try!  I’ve got everything but the yeast.  I need to just pick up a package I guess.





pushok2018 said:


> Ummmm... Olive bread.. Looks wonderful! Bookmarking  your recipe because... I LIKE it!




Thank you! Simple and super yummy.


----------



## creek bottom (Oct 25, 2019)

That looks and sounds delicious! My wife is not a fan of olives, so I'd have to make this myself... Oh well, more for me


----------



## smokerjim (Oct 25, 2019)

looks mighty tasty


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 25, 2019)

creek bottom said:


> That looks and sounds delicious! My wife is not a fan of olives, so I'd have to make this myself... Oh well, more for me



You can substitute in Pepperoni or Salami. Used to buy Olive, Pepperoni or Salami bread from an old Italian woman in NJ. 

The above bread looks great and the long Fermentation must give it amazing flavor!...JJ


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 25, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> You can substitute in Pepperoni or Salami. Used to buy Olive, Pepperoni or Salami bread from an old Italian woman in NJ.
> 
> The above bread looks great and the long Fermentation must give it amazing flavor!...JJ



Thanks JJ. 

Yep you can sub all sorts of things into this bread. I like to use the jalapeño or garlic stuffed olives or just jalapeños. You can add cheese too.


----------



## Hawging It (Oct 25, 2019)

That looks great! I bet it taste even better!


----------



## Steve H (Oct 26, 2019)

Looks amazing. I haven't had olive bread in ages.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2019)

Made another loaf of this yesterday. Added twice the amount of olives and rough chopped them this time. Liked it better than the sliced olives. And adding more made it even better. Yumm!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Nov 4, 2019)

Looks so rustic. Like it. Clearly "less is more" does not apply to olives.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 4, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> Looks so rustic. Like it. Clearly "less is more" does not apply to olives.



More is definitely better in this case. Adding the brine from the olives is a must too. really puts this bread over the top compared to other olive breads.


----------

